# Too many pictures (or too few brain cells)



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, so I've set my iPhoto library to rotate as my desktop background.  A picture comes up and I have NO CLUE where it is from.  I don't remember the scene at all, and  can't tell if it's Australia or Peru or Ecuador.  I don't think it's South Africa since it looks to be from a boat and I know all the boat pictures there.  

Has anyone else run into this problem, or is it just my penchant for taking too many pictures of water?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you can access the filename of the photo (and if you haven't changed it since it was taken), getting the filename, which is probably a number, and comparing it to the numbers of other files on your hard drive may lead you to photos with similar numbers that may be more recognizable.  If nothing else, if you have an option to save the photo, look at it when it is saved and get the filename that way.

I'm making a number of assumptions in the above (especially that you haven't edited the filename) that may not apply here of course.  I better hide the laptop before the attendant comes by with my medication....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually, as I had narrowed it down to Australia, I went through those files and found the picture, thanks.

Oh, and remember DON'T swallow the medicine they give you, boss.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

no dear me never ever go through from such problem so sorry


----------

